
Thirteen Ways to Loathe Visual Basic (Verity Stob, 2000) - lproven
https://www.drdobbs.com/windows/thirteen-ways-to-loathe-vb/184403996
======
LandR
I am having to work on Visual Basic app right now.

We actually have Visual Basic that generates Javascript...

I _hate_ it.

